# WLAN Karte oder WLAN Stick?



## Nevis (27. April 2017)

Hallo, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Wlan-Lösung, da mein Stick sein Geist aufgegeben hat jetzt hab ich mir überlegt eine Karte zu besorgen die direkt über PCI-E angeschlossen wird und habe die Asus PCE-AC56 AC1300 gefunden die sich auch ganz gut in meinem Rechner machen würde vom Aussehen her. Ich hab nur gerade gesehen die Karte ist schon fast 4 Jahre alt wäre ein Stick besser? Mein Router unterstützt 5GHz und auch AC.

Asus PCE-AC56 AC1300 Dual-Band Wi-Fi PCI-E Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Danke schon mal


----------



## GrueneMelone (27. April 2017)

Solche Karten sind doof, da die Antennen hinter dem Rechner sind und somit relativ stark abgeschirmt. Besser ist eine interne Karte mit frei positionierbarer Antenne am Kabel oder ein Stick. 

Ich hab den Vorgänger im Einsatz und bin recht zufrieden. Läuft und Performance stimmt:
TP-Link Archer T4U V2.0 AC1300 Dualband WLAN Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## cuban13581 (27. April 2017)

Und wie wärs mit einem Lan-kabel? Gerade bei einer VDSL Leitung ist ein Kabel einfach besser, da es hohe Transferraten dauerhaft und stabil ermöglicht und gut abgeschirmt ist. Und günstiger ist es auch noch.  Nur wenn man unterwegs ist sollte man Wlan benutzen. Mit Wlansticks habe ich persönlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber jeden das seine.


----------



## Nevis (27. April 2017)

Das Problem ist, ich wohne über meinen Eltern und wir "teilen" uns den Internet Anschluss somit habe ich lediglich WLan als ich noch unten gewohnt habe hatte ich immer ein Kabel das war das beste überhaupt


----------



## cuban13581 (27. April 2017)

Nevis schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich wohne über meinen Eltern und wir "teilen" uns den Internet Anschluss somit habe ich lediglich WLan als ich noch unten gewohnt habe hatte ich immer ein Kabel das war das beste überhaupt



Alles klar! Habe eine 50000 DSL Leitung bei 1 und 1 und dort haben die Wlan sticks immer wieder versagt. Aber ich wohne auch in einer dichtbesiedelten Stadt. Mag auch vielleicht daran liegen. Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim passenden Wlan Stick oder Karte.


----------



## ForrestGump (28. April 2017)

@ WLAN Karte oder WLAN Stick?

Mach das ganze doch über Powerlan !!!


----------



## Cruach (28. April 2017)

Hol dir die Karte: Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte, Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ist top für den Preis, die Bluetooth - Funktion nutze ich aber nicht.


----------



## wtfNow (28. April 2017)

Ich habe den hier:
TP-Link TL-WN722N High Gain WLAN USB Adapter weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Erreicht zwar "nur" knapp 4MB pro Sekunde aber reicht mir. Läuft seit Jahren ohne Probleme.

Ansonsten:
TP-Link TL-WN822N High Gain WLAN Adapter V4 weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich würde nur eine externe (WLAN) Lösung nehmen und die Antenne per USB Verlängerung dort im Raum verstecken wo der Empfang am besten ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2017)

Nevis schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich wohne über meinen Eltern und wir "teilen" uns den Internet Anschluss somit habe ich lediglich WLan als ich noch unten gewohnt habe hatte ich immer ein Kabel das war das beste überhaupt



Einfach ein Loch in die Decke bohren und das Lan Kabel nach unten verlegen. 
Würde ich mal mit deinen Eltern bequatschen. Sowas lässt sich sicher machen.


----------

